# Free form, Irish crochet and my heart



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://olgemini.blogspot.com/2012/02/blog-post_21.html

I wish I could do this.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> http://olgemini.blogspot.com/2012/02/blog-post_21.html
> 
> I wish I could do this.


Oh my!!!!!!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> http://olgemini.blogspot.com/2012/02/blog-post_21.html
> 
> I wish I could do this.


Wow! Isn't that gorgeous? I would love to be that talented, too!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> http://olgemini.blogspot.com/2012/02/blog-post_21.html
> 
> I wish I could do this.


Hi, this is the first site I have seen for this gorgeous type of making lace. There is an article about how to do a small sample in Piecework Magazine. I think it was about Irish Lace Making. It is done on a netting background. I have done a google search and found these links to Irish Crochet:

they have free video instructions:

http://www.irishcrochetlab.com

And here:

http://irishcrochettogether.blogspot.com

I have bookmarked both sites for future reference.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

So do I, I see the patterns are quite expensive.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Just watched the video. Absolutely amazing artistry. Would love to go to knitting camp to learn to do this.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow! beautiful!


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well, you and I could do this, I just don't have the patience to do it. It's beautiful work, I tried it once, I quit after a while. Bless the ones who do it, they give us beautiful things to look at.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Mariette said:


> So do I, I see the patterns are quite expensive.


I am looking through the Antique Pattern Library...there are entire antique books available as PDF downloads. I think there is one on Irish Crochet....still looking:

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org

Let me know if you find any patterns or free books.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am looking through the Antique Pattern Library...there are entire antique books available as PDF downloads. I think there is one on Irish Crochet....still looking:
> 
> http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org
> 
> Let me know if you find any patterns or free books.


Found the free antique books....yeahhhhhh.

Here they are in the antique pattern library...by the way to access the books, go to the very bottom of the page on the first link I posted and look for the word catalogue. Then at the top, you can search by technique...Irish Crochet is listed...

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/irishcro.htm

Maybe we can do this beautiful work together.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I found some lovely free antique motifs: butterfly, star, hexagonal, and 6 edgings in the first book listed under Irish Crochet:

Corticelli [01] Lessons in Crochet. Also a Few New Designs for Knitting, Book No. 1. Florence, Mass.: Corticelli Silk Mills, 1916, 48 pgs.

I copied pages 31, 32, 43, 44,and 45. The instructions are of course written out, no charts, but the 53 page books has lots of instructions on how it is done...just have to get through the way instructions were written back then.

Hope this helps...i am certainly excited!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, free form is on my bucket list


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for this post,- very useful! I hope for some more time in future for start crochet free form beauty ! I hope and pray to live long enough to crochet my "dream-project" ! Thank you all and you have the best of the week end !


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Dragonflylace, 
I love that you are excited about Irish crochet and thanks for the references. Could a pattern incorporating these techniques be in our future?? Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Makes me wish I loved to crochet!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Makes me wish I loved to crochet!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I still love Duplet.

https://www.google.com/search?q=duplet+magazine&client=firefox&hs=LLg&rls=com.yahoo:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=A4ZqUaDiOIem2gW85IGABA&ved=0CDoQsAQ&biw=1800&bih=885

http://www.duplet-crochet.com/


----------



## BCourtEJ (Jan 2, 2012)

The Irish Crochet Together site has a link to a group Irish Crochet Lovers on Ravlery ,they are a very active group who help each other with this lace.

The main books on Antique Patten Library that will give the best lessons to beginners are 

Dillmont Therese de 
D.M.C. Irish Crochet

Harvey Lula M
Priscilla Irish Crochet Book 1


Taylor E.A.
Priscilla Irish Crochet Book 2

NeedleCraft Nos 21 +27
Manchester School of Embroidery.

So no confusion arises all these titles above are written in UK terms
Hope some of you will give this a try Eileen


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Totaly gorgeous! I would love to make this!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

http://crochet-plaisir.over-blog.com/categorie-12340852.html
This excellent blog has lots of beautful Irish crochet flowers and designs. The designs are charted and very easy to do. It is in French but just use the google tranlate if you need to. Personally, I do not have trouble with the flowers or motifs but of all the stupid things, I have fits with the webbing!


----------



## cjustice (Jan 17, 2013)

I am planning a June workshop here to introduce everyone to Irish crochet lace. It is not as difficult as it would seem. I posted my daughter's wedding jacket back a bit a go and it was a first project for me. Hope you will join us. I will start with a small project then a larger one, such as a jacket or shawl.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Would love to join.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love Irish crochet


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Valanteen said:


> http://crochet-plaisir.over-blog.com/categorie-12340852.html
> Thank you for this link ~ it's beautiful! I love the gorgeous caps. I can get the French to google translate but not the other languages. I'll keep trying!


----------



## Cassietucker (Apr 14, 2013)

Me too! I have trouble just making sure I have the same number of stitches.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

pin happy thank you so much for posting this.. I agree it is beautiful!!! and in my heart too... Dragonflylace I thought of you while I was watching.. I'm thrilled you saw this and did some research... I can see where making something like this would be a true work of art... and I know you love lace!!! me too!!! this is a whole new area and I'm book marking this post.. so I can come back to it over and over... Thanks for all the sites... It will be great rainy day fun...


----------



## iridger (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't think I could do something like that even if I'd started years ago. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Irish crochet is mainly very basic stitches to creat motifs then you join them together to create masterpieces. The better the imagination the more fantastic your masterpiece. Really looking forward to the classes.


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Impressive.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for these stupendous resources.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

ballyfinnane said:


> Just watched the video. Absolutely amazing artistry. Would love to go to knitting camp to learn to do this.


me too


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish I could too.....


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> http://olgemini.blogspot.com/2012/02/blog-post_21.html
> 
> I wish I could do this.


I'm with you, "wish" being the operative word here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice but way to "busy" for me! Good luck with it!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

love this. Looks very challenging to say the least


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi there, if you want to look at more Irish crochet take a look at the Pinterest site
http://pinterest.com/crochetsister/crochet-irish-crochet-lace-irlandes-motifs-ya-ll/
I just typed in my search engine "how to make an irish rose motif" and that is what i got.
Many years ago i made a sleevless dress with a whole lot of Irish rose Motifs. It was made in an acrylic yarn then called "Banlon". the pattern was on the front of a little crochet book. I don't remember the name of the book but i do still have it somewhere and i do still have the dress.
might see if i can get to the cupboard one day to take a picture of it.
have a great day, best regards, JOHN


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

John I would love to see the dress.. I am going to check the pinterest site now... I think this is crochet at its best.. or most elaborate!!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

What I would really love to do is learn how to incorporate the designs into a Lacey top or a shawlette or such. The dress would be amazing to see.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freeform-crochet-fun
This could be a fun place to start! it is a type of knit along or maybe its just a lot of neat motifs in one place I havn't looked that close at it... but it looks like fun.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freeform-crochet-fun
> This could be a fun place to start! it is a type of knit along or maybe its just a lot of neat motifs in one place I havn't looked that close at it... but it looks like fun.


here is another Pinterest page that you all might find interesting.

http://pinterest.com/pariyanath/irish-crochet-diagram/

lots of things for thought.
have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freeform-crochet-fun
> This could be a fun place to start! it is a type of knit along or maybe its just a lot of neat motifs in one place I havn't looked that close at it... but it looks like fun.


Hi Ronie, Well this might not be strictly Irish crochet
but the site has a variety of motifs together with symbols.
you need to hit the large arrow key on the right to progress through to see them
here is the address for what it is worth
best regards, JOHN
http://picasaweb.google.com/Kseniya76/DieMotive#5043044828911426466


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/freeform-crochet-fun
> This could be a fun place to start! it is a type of knit along or maybe its just a lot of neat motifs in one place I havn't looked that close at it... but it looks like fun.


Ronie, they just keep coming don't they. this is another site i just found. this one also has the motifs and symbol charts but I think it is in Russian but that doesn't matter if you can read the symbols.
here is the address.
http://www.otiskyprstu.ic.cz/minidecky.htm
have fun, all these should keep you all busy for a while.
regards, JOHN


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

John thanks for finding these... so much fun.. its time to get started on a few and see if they are really as much fun to make as the seem....


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Found a site that has great tutorials. Use google translate but there are step by step pictures and charts, too.
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/natalia_fed/post223929224/


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my!! Now this is what I call crocheting. Thanks for all the 
references to all these sites. Have bookmarked to check into later when have more time. Thanks for sharing and happy yarning. :thumbup:


----------

